# So many viewers, so few posters.



## brianwalker (Dec 9, 2011)

"There are currently 365 users online. 49 members and 316 guests"

How can we get more people to sign up and express their opinions?

There must be a way to get those cowardly voyeuristic rascals to show themselves and not watch us gladiators duel from a distance.

*Show yourselves, knaves!
*
Because we should institute a policy where you have to register to view posts or something, or set up a "secret forum" that you have to register and have post "X" to view to incentivize people to post.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Pressuring people to post gets a lot of terrible posts. Like this one.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

brianwalker said:


> "There are currently 365 users online. 49 members and 316 guests"
> 
> How can we get more people to sign up and express their opinions?
> 
> ...


50,000 spectators, a hundred or so gladiators - same as several thousands of years ago.

I think you'll have to go and recruit, on your own, anyone willing to hop into that ring with you - they'll have to be responsive to that whole kinda boy-challenge style of invitation, to begin with


----------



## martijn (May 4, 2011)

Let's just face it, we are incredibly popular. I would say we should make a business out of it, let them pay to read our posts.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

brianwalker said:


> "There are currently 365 users online. 49 members and 316 guests"
> 
> How can we get more people to sign up and express their opinions?
> 
> ...


Why?

I don't like this idea at all.


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

Lol I noticed that too, that's a heck of a lot of people online! I have noticed one thing that gets a lot of people to register...the identify music section! I think like 90% of the people who make new threads there, post once, and never again after something is identified lol. I love trying to identify the stuff in there but I hardly ever can.

I also don't post a ton myself, I lurk mostly. A lot of the time that's because I feel intimidated by people who know way more about music than I do lol.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Stargazer said:


> Lol I noticed that too, that's a heck of a lot of people online! I have noticed one thing that gets a lot of people to register...the identify music section! I think like 90% of the people who make new threads there, post once, and never again after something is identified lol. I love trying to identify the stuff in there but I hardly ever can.
> 
> I also don't post a ton myself, I lurk mostly. A lot of the time that's because I feel intimidated by people who know way more about music than I do lol.


Don't be, say your say and mostly you will get a sympathetic audience. You won't get more knowledge unless you get in there will you?


----------



## sheffmark (Apr 9, 2012)

Personally i spend most of my time reading threads so i can learn about classical music as i'm new to it.
I couldn't really join in with debates about composers or pieces of music because i dont know that much yet and i couldn't really give my opinions because i haven't gained that knowledge yet.
I have posted sometimes but my post count will increase as i gain that knowledge.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

sheffmark said:


> Personally i spend most of my time reading threads so i can learn about classical music as i'm new to it.
> I couldn't really join in with debates about composers or pieces of music because i dont know that much yet and i couldn't really give my opinions because i haven't gained that knowledge yet.
> I have posted sometimes but my post count will increase as i gain that knowledge.


I certainly understand your view. Many people feel uncomfortable posting especially when many posters are quite knowledgeable. I would suggest that asking questions is a great way to learn. There occasionally are questions that draw unpleasant responses, but generally if someone asks in a manner clearly meant to simply gain information, people are quite happy to give support and be helpful.


----------



## sheffmark (Apr 9, 2012)

mmsbls said:


> I certainly understand your view. Many people feel uncomfortable posting especially when many posters are quite knowledgeable. I would suggest that asking questions is a great way to learn. There occasionally are questions that draw unpleasant responses, but generally if someone asks in a manner clearly meant to simply gain information, people are quite happy to give support and be helpful.


Oh yes i know most people will be more than willing to help.
I know on the whole this is a friendly forum.I'm still finding my way round really, but i'll certainly not hesitate to ask for advice!
Thanks mmsbls!:tiphat:


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

I was trying to get my really good buddy to join...he don't know much classical but he'd be all over the philosophical and political and religious threads! I'll bother him again about it.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

martijn said:


> Let's just face it, we are incredibly popular. I would say we should make a business out of it, let them pay to read our posts.


Oooh boy! Will we get paid, like Charles Dickens, per word?


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Finally, a job I can keep!


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Posting is NOT a requirement when joining this forum. Some people simply like to peruse the site, and that is quite okay by us.

Some of the "guests" are spider bots indexing data for various search engines, others are people who have decided not to register and peruse the site. It is publically viewable ... but not publically owned.


----------

